# West Virginia Logging



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Who needs bridges?

Not the loggers in West Virginia


 Elk River Coal & Lumber shay #19 has five loads of logs en route from the lumber camp to Avoco, W. Va. on Nov. 24, 1961. They didn't build bridges, they just forded the creeks. A watchman rides the foot planks on the fireman's (and photographer's) side, watching for large debris.


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Should be okay as long as the tracks are there....and if he keeps the firebox dry.. 
Need pic! 

Manfred


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow. And that's why the Shay is my favourite form of motive power!


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Hmmm....probably shouldn't do that with mine. 

Chris


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a book "West Virginia Logging Railroads" by William E. Warden. It has a lot of pictures of Shays, Climaxes, and Heislers and some rod locos that were used in the woods. A quick count came up with 7 pictures of Shays in water and creek beds. 

Chuck


----------

